# Opinions on new .380 pistol



## JimK66 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Gents, I want to get a nice .380 pistol for target and fun shooting and possibly ccw. I haven't looked at or researched any so your input is valuable to me. Your experiences with a particular brand and model (good and bad). it's accuracy, reliability, etc are things I'm looking for.
I'm not interested in a minicompact, but something with a 3" barrel like most current compaacts.
PS: Don't ask WHY I WANT A .380! I just do. That's like asking me what do I use for a home protection weapon and I say "16" 12 GA pump shotgun" I don't have to worry about aiming....only rack, point, pull the trigger and blow the hell out of anything or anybody that's in it's way. End of conversation.:smt023 
Thanks in advance,
Jim


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

The pistols that come to mind are the Walther PPK/S, CZ 83, Sig 232, and Bersa Thunder .380.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. I'm sure we'll manage to get you good and confused with our responses.

My wife and a colleague recently each purchased the Bersa Thunder 380. Both are happy with the choice. It has been reliable for both folks, and it has the advantage of being inexpensive.

WM


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmmm...you want a .380 but not a sub-compact pocket version huh...

Quality wise, I would say get the Sig P232...but that is not a cheap gun.

I cannot comment about any of the other options...but I too am in the market for a .380 ACP gun...but mine needs to be pocketable...I am leaning towards the Kel-Tec P3AT.

I have two gun shows coming to town this month. By the time the second one leaves...I should have a Kel-Tec...unless of course a .45 ACP catches my eye first...


----------



## Rotorflyr (May 13, 2006)

JimK,
I'd say go with the Bersa Thunder .380, it's inexpensive and everyone I know who has them has nothing but good things to say about them. They are reported to be accurate, reliable and fun to shoot.
Look at it this way, if you decide you really like the .380, you can always get a "better" (read:more expensive) one, and if you decide you don't like it, you aren't out much $$ and can (likely) sell it for near what you paid for it.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

The PPK/S I have now is a good gun. I had some FTF problems right off the bat, but I think that problem is worked out. If you wanna know more, you can check out my range report in the Walther section.

P.S. If you're looking for a target gun with a possibity of it being a carry, I wouldnt really reccommend a 380. IMO, Id say go with a 9mm cause its cheaper to shoot. And if you do alot of shooting, or plan to, it adds up fast.


----------



## pap1105 (Dec 26, 2006)

*.380*

hi jim i bought a bersa t380 and use it for daily carry. ordered a UBG holster for it. i find it fits my needs.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

JimK66 said:


> PS: Don't ask WHY I WANT A .380! I just do. Jim


OK, I wont ask.

But...9MM ammo is much cheaper, The "full size" 380's are the same size as compact 9's, there is a better selecton of make/models in 9MM, and 9MM is much better for self defense.

So if you must have a 380 that's the same size, less powerful, and costs more to shoot, than by all means buy a Bersa, Sig, or Walther. I just think for that size gun, go ahead and get a 9MM, or even a 40. Dont get me wrong, I sometimes carry a 380, but it is a Keltec that fits in the front pocket of anything I have on.


----------



## madmag (Jan 29, 2007)

I owned a Bersa Thunder .380. Good gun for a low price. Was very reliable. I thought it was more comfortable to shoot than Sig 232. I sold because I just did not fall in love with the .380 round...just personal preference. But the Bersa was a good gun. Best I ever owned for concealed carry. Fun to shoot.


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

You will have all kinds of people saying the current lot of compact 9mm are a better choice. Maybe they are but if you want a good quality .380, here are my recommendations:
1. SIG 232- High dollar but an excellent gun. With Hogue finger groove grips, it is comfortable in the hand and a pleasure to shoot.
2. Beretta 84/85- Also not cheap but a damn fine .380 handgun.
3. Browning BDA- Vertually a Beretta 85 made for Browning. Damn good gun!
4. CZ 83- Another good gun. Not as expensive as the previous ones but an excellent choice.
5. Mauser HSc- Never owned one but have heard good things about them.
6. Walther PP, PPK or PPK/S- Another one I've never owned but Walther is quality.

I've owned 1-4 and all are accurate guns and fun to shoot. 

My opinion: The Bersa is cheaper than all of them but I would go with quality over price everytime!


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Another option is the FEG .380 - they've been imported by KBI and others - they are a PPK clone that seems to stand up well - generally can be had for much less than $200. I've got one - reasonably accurate and reliable.

Taurus makes a .380 (PT138) in the Mil Pro line. Haven't heard much about them either way, but I suspect they should be as good as the rest of that line - which is pretty good for the money.

As others have mentioned, the Bersa is a good option.


----------



## mhammer3333 (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I bought a PPK/S for my wife two weekends ago and it was too much gun for her. I put a box of fifty rounds through it and it shot great, accurate and no FTF. I am selling it now because my CCW is a my G27 so the little guy's not gonna get any use, kind of a shame...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I thought of the Bersa Thunder 380 CC and the Walther PPK/S myself. I like the 380 Browning puts out, too, but it is very beefy for such a small caliber.


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

If i had the money I'g get a Beretta Cheetah in stainless.
If your on a budget I'd go with the Bersa. I personally don't like Bersa but i would recommend the Thunder .380 cause it's a quality piece. Other Bersa's... not so much!


----------



## Cobra64 (Jan 20, 2007)

thedr said:


> You will have all kinds of people saying the current lot of compact 9mm are a better choice. Maybe they are but if you want a good quality .380, here are my recommendations:
> 1. SIG 232- High dollar but an excellent gun. With Hogue finger groove grips, it is comfortable in the hand and a pleasure to shoot.
> 2. Beretta 84/85- Also not cheap but a damn fine .380 handgun.
> 3. Browning BDA- Vertually a Beretta 85 made for Browning. Damn good gun!
> ...


The Walther PPK series are better known as jamm-o-matics. I had one. Do a search, and the number 1 topic on them is FTF.

I bought the Sig P232 in ST w/ Hogue finger grips. It's a great little carry gun. And it works.


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

Don't forget the 9mm kurz Makarov!!!










BTW, Sigs BAH!!! Walther's rule!!!


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I'd say a Sig 232. You have the choice of stainless or the blued version. The blued is a bit lighter for ccw. 

My next choice would be one of the Walthers, either PPK or PPK/S. Very concealable. 

Either will work. It depends on whether you want a safety. 

I have a friend who loves his Kel-Tec, but I think that's a "carry a lot, shoot a little" kind of gun.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

I have the PPK/S and Beretta 85FS Cheetah. Both fine pistols with no failures. 


W


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

Something that is no longer made but can be found is the Colt 380 family..
Gov mod. is the largest,the Mustang is a smaller version..Both of these are single action just like their big brother the 1911.. The Pony is the same size as the mustang but is double action only..These came in blue,stainless and a pocketlite..
Neat guns and worth looking for..


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Why do you want a .380?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Ya, I'm a smart A&&. I have been looking into that too and am going to stay away from Kel-Tec for now. I've just read to much bad about them lately. I've heard (never shot one) that the Bersa's are a great gun. Try to shoot many so you can confuse yourself even further. Seems the more I research, the more my brain gets confused. But I am getting old so maybe that's the problem. But I am getting old so maybe that's the problem. Oh sorry, did I say that allready. I am getting old so maybe that's the problem.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

As I understand it, the Bersa is the best gun for the money. I have a PPK/S, and like it very much. I've had no failures of any kind thus far, and it is more accurate than you might expect. Classic design too. Don't get the Sig...what an ugly gun.
:smt1099


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey now. They aren't just hideous or anything...


----------



## bakerjw (Mar 11, 2007)

Had to chime in. I picked up a Russion Mak in 380. It came with adj sights and is the most accurate handgun that I have (out of 6). If I had to rely on a single shot to save my life I'd definitely take the Mak. The recoil is much more manageable than my Ruger 9mm which allows me to reacquire the target faster. I was in a bicycling accident a couple of years ago and light recoil is preferred at the range. I use my .22 for most practice.

My wifes step dad always gives me grief about the 380 not having stopping power of a 45, and I always point out that I'd take one hit with a .22 rather than 10 misses with a 45.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*You'll get over it......*

We have a PPK/S and a Bersa Thunder 380. Both are good guns but the Bersa cost about half as much. We don't shoot either very much. Cost of ammo is rediculous, just as much (or more) recoil as a 9mm and not near as much fun as the 9mm and larger calibers. 
Our 380's mostly sit in a desk drawer as a back up, home defense weapons. I doubt if I'll ever buy another 380. You'll probably get over the 380 urge pretty quick and be the proud owner of a safe queen.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a real good one but you will have to fine it at a gun show or private owner. Why they quit making them I don't know as everybody and their brother wanted one and they are a little salty priced wise now.
Colt Government model .380/1989.


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

Got my wife a Bersa Thunder 380 about 3 weeks ago... we have shot about 160rnds thru it now without a hitch... my first 7 rnds thru resulted in 5 in the 10 ring and two in the 9 ring at 7 yards.. great gun for any price... ammo is high compared to our 9 (about the same as the 40s&w) extra mags are expensive and hard to come by... but she loves it so it is a keeper..


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

I picked up a Beretta Model 70S in 1975 it's been one great 380.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I carry a Beretta 84 almost everyday and really like it. Not a cheap gun, about $625 in my area, but very reliable , very accurate, light and 13+1.


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

fattsgalore said:


> If i had the money I'g get a Beretta Cheetah in stainless....


I believe they're only available in nickel but they sure are purdy.


----------

